# Can i get some input on this topic????????



## hamma time (Sep 29, 2006)

I am looking at getting some cross country skis this year for hunting coyotes. I do have some snow shoes. I am wondering if cross country skis would enable me to move faster and quieter than my snow shoes. I am also looking for ways to lighten my pack weight; so do you think I could get skis+boots+bindings in the 5-8 lbs region. (My snow shoes+ boots weight about 10 lbs.). And what about snow conditions (ND region)?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I know that barebackjack's dad use to use cross country skies quite a bit back in the day.

I've contemplated picking up a set of cross country skies in the past also, but have never have. It would definitely get you from place to place a lot quicker. I have a few coworkers that are using them for calling and they seem to like them quite a bit. The last time i talked to the one, he suggested buying Bushwackers. He said they actually made a cross country ski that was shorter and wider, similar to a down hill ski that would be better for mobility. I haven't gotten around to taking a look. But that maybe a place to go.

xdeano


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Lots of options.Check out the Marquettes near the bottom of this page.

http://www.orscrosscountryskisdirect.co ... -gear.html

I think Xdeano should pick up a few of these packages,try them and report back. :beer:


----------



## hamma time (Sep 29, 2006)

Well I know there's a ton of options duckp haha, but I can't justify a couple hundred bucks if I can't move any faster/quieter than my snow shoes. If you have tried em out enlighten us bro


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh,I've tried em.Good on hardpack or shallow snow until you get to a steep hill.Then be careful.Most are long,get to a clear area,plowing,etc were you have to pack em and you have more issues.Under ideal conditions they are superior to 'shoes',under most conditions shoes win hands down.
I just think the new 'hybrids' should be purchased and tested by Xdeano with a full report to the rest of us.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Suppling that you buy a pair for me. 
Xdeano


----------



## hamma time (Sep 29, 2006)

Ahh, I wish there was some good online articles about the topic. I can't find anything. Most people I've talked to have also tried the really old versions (10-20 yrs ago). It's hard to make a decision based on that info. Just one example is archery 10-20 yrs ago it was stick and string.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

If i remember correctly plainsman has a set of bushwackers. My dad has a couple pairs and I personally like my snowshoes ( military surplus and bob makie bindings) way better.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yup, I have a pair of Bushwackers. I had cross country first, and they were a pain. Try turn sharp in buck-brush, cattail etc. I have not used snowshoes much. I have better balance on snowshoes now with polyneuropathy in my old feet. Back 20 years ago with the same effort I could cover three times as much ground with the Bushwackers. I have the bindings that let you use my Danner hunting boots and don't need those fairy shoes. 
I have been thinking about buying snowshoes again. I just can't keep my balance very well anymore. When I tried snowshoes before it was a struggle for me to cover more than two or three miles in an afternoon. On the Bushwackers I have covered up to ten miles in an afternoon. I have shot coyote and deer from the Bushwackers. Huntin1 and I have shot deer off skis with smoke poles.

Sorry, I was looking for a picture, but they were pre digital and I can't find the prints to scan. One picture was in Thompson Center's catalogue.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Serveral of us use cross country skis to get around. There are the fancy dan skinny skis that are not worth much for hunting any thing. There are the wider true cross country skis that work well but are priceier than us old retired goats can afford. Most of us have went to finding down hill skis at grarage sales and modifying them for our use.
Remove the bindings and make new ones out of inter tubes so you can use any type of boot almost with them. Grind the bottoms across in a shallow slope down the leingth then apply a slick thick paint. 
Only place they are a pain is when you are going thru some tight thick places like new growth and cedar swamps where you have to make quick turns. 
My set cost me $12.00 2 years ago, took a couple days to grind the slopes in, add the intertube bindings, about $5.00 in paint.

 Al


----------



## hamma time (Sep 29, 2006)

So do any outfitting stores around grand forks/ fargo. let you try a pair before you spend a few bucks on the,


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

I do know that Scheels did downhill and cross country ski rentals a few years back, might check with them now.

H2OfowlND


----------

